# Topics > Operating systems > Operating systems for robotics >  H-ROS, Hardware Robot Operating System, Acutronic Robotics AG, Bubikon, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Acutronic Robotics AG

----------


## Airicist

ROSCon 2016 Seoul Day 1: Introducing H-ROS, the Hardware Robot Operating System
October 17, 2016




> Introducing H-ROS, the Hardware Robot Operating System
> V?ctor Mayoral Vilches, Alejandro Hern?ndez Cordero, I?igo Muguruza Goenaga, Irati Zamalloa Ugarte, Lander Usategui Ugarte (Erle Robotics)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Introducing H-ROS: the Hardware Robot Operating System"

by Víctor Mayoral Vilches
October 20, 2016

----------

